# NATTYS



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Does anyone think the current generation of natty trainers are getting WAAAY above their station????

Discuss


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Being as most of them are bigger than me, yes, yes I do.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Why do nattys bother?? :mellow:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Being as most of them are bigger than me, yes, yes I do.


Thats gotta hurt mate









what do you think motivates them and their "funny ways"


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I sniffed JW007s crusty undys and now no longer consider myself to be natty... :thumbup1:

I prefer to say that I train without the aid of exogenously administered hormonal support :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Why do nattys bother?? :mellow:


good point well said!!

I mean what is the point????

Train your t1ts off all year for a net gain of -5% muscle

WHY???? :confused1:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Being as most of them are bigger than me, yes, yes I do.


Where did you get your calf implants done by the way?

Looks like you went to a good surgeon.

Did he great some moles/freckles on your leg (with a tattoo gun) to then go in through so no one could tell...? :thumbup1:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Coz we don't want tiny balls like you 

darkside me up

xxx

xxxx


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> what do you think motivates them and their "funny ways"


hmmm good question. I think they are in search of the sanctimonious high ground, from where they shall judge all others in safety


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What do you mean joe?

Sorry, must be speaking a diffrent language.

What is above their station?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Do nattys go to heaven?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Do nattys go to heaven?


No, their balls weigh them down


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Tall said:


> Where did you get your calf implants done by the way?
> 
> Looks like you went to a good surgeon.
> 
> Did he great some moles/freckles on your leg (with a tattoo gun) to then go in through so no one could tell...? :thumbup1:


Not implants - synthol injections. But beign synthol is MCT oil, and hence entirely natural, then thats allowed :thumb:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

HAHAHAHH this thread is funny as!!!!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> What do you mean joe?
> 
> Sorry, must be speaking a diffrent language.
> 
> What is above their station?


I do aplogise my american brother

To do anything "above one's station" is to act presumptuously, as if one occupied a higher position. The context needn't be a class system in the sociological sense. Imagine a first-year law student arguing with the chief justice of the Supreme Court.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

hackskii said:


> What do you mean joe?
> 
> Sorry, must be speaking a diffrent language.
> 
> What is above their station?


Thinking to much of themselves.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> good point well said!!
> 
> I mean what is the point????
> 
> ...


Maybe they dont want a liver like George Best after doing a 4wk stint of stromba tabs.:laugh:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

colt24 said:


> Coz we don't want tiny balls like you


Of course you do, dont be silly, makes the ole knob look bigger - and believe me, as a fellow micropenis sufferer, we need all the help we can get on that, eh mate :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> hmmm good question. I think they are in search of the sanctimonious high ground, from where they shall judge all others in safety


Usually using "I have big balls" argument to cement sanctimosity..

However what if a NATTY has naturally small nuttage?? where would ones sanctimonious self go from there?????


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

To be perfectly honest, this thread rather upsets me.

I'm actually a natty, although i do use supplements, such as 500mg test, 400mg deca per week, along with D bol at 50mg per day.

I mean, i'd never use that creatine stuff or anything, that's just cheating imo.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

And what about HCG usage = no small balls?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> And what about HCG usage = no small balls?


HC..what?

Whats that do then.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Usually using "I have big balls" argument to cement sanctimosity..


Do you think they have a secret thing, like the masons and their handshakes, where by upon meeting, they feel and sqeeze each others testicals?

Just that happens to me all the time in my gym, was just wondering if it were the naturals checking if I am "in".

:confused1:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Not implants - synthol injections. But beign synthol is MCT oil, and hence entirely natural, then thats allowed :thumb:


BNBF Classic Class? [✓]

Natty Calves? [✓]

Give up now? [✓]


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> To be perfectly honest, this thread rather upsets me.
> 
> I'm actually a natty, although i do use supplements, such as 500mg test, 400mg deca per week, along with D bol at 50mg per day.
> 
> I mean, i'd never use that creatine stuff or anything, that's just cheating imo.


yes but they are NATTY supps occuring naturally in ones body.....

At least according to my doc and blood test they occur in an abundance apparently:thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

pea head said:


> HC..what?
> 
> Whats that do then.


Gives you an ar5eholes like a clowns pocket.... that's what my mates mates brothers father in law said anyway.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Do you think they have a secret thing, like the masons and their handshakes, where by upon meeting, they feel and sqeeze each others testicals?
> 
> *Just that happens to me all the time in my gym, was just wondering if it were the naturals checking if I am "in".*
> 
> :confused1:


LMFAO

where are these said "creatures" residing..

Perhaps on of those gollum type creatures could enlighten us on ball squeezage


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

pea head said:


> HC..what?
> 
> Whats that do then.


Dunno mate,

But those who spout off about it are always gobbing off about RCP as well:confused1:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Natty's rule :rockon:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

We are building a good compendium of info on the elusive natty here, if anyone has any questions concerning said nattys that hey have been too afraid to ask, now is the time!

To recap:

Nattys dont go to heaven - their massive testicular kilogrammage simply makes it physically impossible to ascend.

Nattys have a secret "handshake" upon meeting other bodybuilders, the first step of which seems to be a cupping of the balls.

Nattys are gay.

Ok, that last one was just my wee joke 

But are they gay tho? :confused1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hmm perhaps i should rephrase the title incoporating "women" getting above their station


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Hmm perhaps i should rephrase the title incoporating "women" getting above their station


  :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> But are they gay tho? :confused1:


Fivos certainly isn't.

Lucky bastard


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jojo 007 said:


> Natty's rule :rockon:


Woahh - first time I have actually seen them in the wild - thats def one for the national geographic archive.

Are they even allowed to congregate openly :confused1:

all joking aside, everyone looking ace there, nice one!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I feel these nattys are in hiding....

Come out little ones.. Voice your well respected opinions on this educational and informative thread..

Dont be scared, The nasty Roiders mean you no harm


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

RS2007 said:


> Woahh - first time I have actually seen them in the wild - thats def one for the national geographic archive.
> 
> Are they even allowed to congregate openly :confused1:
> 
> all joking aside, everyone looking ace there, nice one!


i thought i best stick up for fiv! :whistling:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Jojo 007 said:


> Natty's rule :rockon:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Woahh - first time I have actually seen them in the wild - thats def one for the national geographic archive.
> 
> Are they even allowed to congregate openly :confused1:
> 
> *all joking aside, everyone looking ace there, nice one*!


Whos the little guy on the left???? And was that blatent attention whoring from someone:confused1: :confused1:

*NOT ON MY WATCH MISSY:cursing:* :cursing: *:cursing:*


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Whos the little guy on the left???? And was that blatent attention whoring from someone:confused1: :confused1:
> 
> *NOT ON MY WATCH MISSY:cursing:* :cursing: *:cursing:*


he certainly isn't little :lol: and has no shrinkage problemos either :whistling: lol!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> he certainly isn't little :lol: and has no shrinkage problemos either :whistling: lol!


I think he means the guy in the bottom pic, unless you 3 have a menage a trois going on:whistling:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I think he means the guy in the bottom pic, unless you 3 are have a menage a trois going on:whistling:


o lol!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

jw007 said:


> However what if a NATTY has naturally small nuttage?? where would ones sanctimonious self go from there?????


Some natty's have no nuttage at all!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I think he means the guy in the bottom pic, unless you 3 have a menage a trois going on:whistling:


was just about to say that, but pc is natty and not very fast:thumbup1:

So whats with the new squeeze then..

You been sizing up his shrinkage


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Jojo 007 said:


> o lol!!!


Jo(Jo)[007],

In your photos I've noticed a very much Paris Hilton-esque theme (compliment) where you seem to have 3 recurring poses:

A) You look surprised (mouth open)

2) You look like you are having sex (mouth open)

D) You look like you are surprised to be having sex (mouth open)

Keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

ALL natty should be bannd from this board!!

LOL joking


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> Jo(Jo)[007],
> 
> In your photos I've noticed a very much Paris Hilton-esque theme (compliment) where you seem to have 3 recurring poses:
> 
> ...


ROTFLMFAO:lol:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Tall said:


> Jo(Jo)[007],
> 
> In your photos I've noticed a very much Paris Hilton-esque theme (compliment) where you seem to have 3 recurring poses:
> 
> ...


 :lol: HAHA U KNOW WHAT THATS QUITE FUNNY! Yea ur right i do seem to don't i.......hmmmmm maybe time to try some new ones lol!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Tall said:


> Jo(Jo)[007],
> 
> In your photos I've noticed a very much Paris Hilton-esque theme (compliment) where you seem to have 3 recurring poses:
> 
> ...


By Jove man, you are right!

Wish I could get away with that in my photos, but my missus informs me my sex face is similar to that of an electrified down syndrome sufferer on speed, who has been shot in the face at close range by a high pressure tennis ball launcher. So I dont think it would have the same effect. Probably because I am not natural? :confused1:

Hence I just smile moronically.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Jojo 007 said:


> :lol: HAHA U KNOW WHAT THATS QUITE FUNNY! Yea ur right i do seem to don't i.......hmmmmm maybe time to try some new ones lol!


Perhaps I can direct your attention to the stockings and suspenders thread where I would positively encourage you to express your creative freedom (in mouth open surprised to be having sex poses) :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I can't comment for all NATTY'S but I am categorically almost definately not gay.

Although I have made errors in judgment in the past and don't like to be rude


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Check out the pythons on this NATTY

(photo courtesy of BNBF:thumbup1


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Tall said:


> Perhaps I can direct your attention to the stockings and suspenders thread where I would positively encourage you to express your creative freedom (in mouth open surprised to be having sex poses) :thumbup1:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I can't comment for all NATTY'S but I am categorically *almost* definately not gay.
> 
> Although I have made errors in judgment in the past and don't like to be rude


Almost is as good as an admission, sure Darren will back me up there......:laugh:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Natty - It's like religion. You keeping hoping and praying one day that all your hard work will pay off and you will be rewarded and wont have all been for nothing!!

And then you die...... small!!


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> Natty - It's like religion. You keeping hoping and praying one day that all your hard work will pay off and you will be rewarded and wont have all been for nothing!!


you forgot to add...

and then you die !


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I feel these nattys are in hiding....
> 
> Come out little ones.. Voice your well respected opinions on this educational and informative thread..
> 
> Dont be scared, The nasty Roiders mean you no harm


Scared to post here, but I must show my face as Joe has called upon the natty's. I can co-exist with my fellow roiders



Craig660 said:


> ALL natty should be bannd from this board!!
> 
> LOL joking


I dont want to be banned:sad::sad:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> I dont want to be banned:sad::sad:


You've juiced before though you're safe:thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Gear is romanesque.......... eventually, all roads lead to it.

To be considered a "natty", IMO - you must die one.

I was one for 12 years of hard graft. What a fvcking waste.

I could be flicking 260 pound roiders off the gym floor like sweetcorn nibblets by now instead of playing catch up at 235 lbs now.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Although we may look it with our Topman vests and skinny arms, we are not all gay.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

zeus87529 said:


> Scared to post here, but I must show my face as Joe has called upon the natty's. I can co-exist with my fellow roiders
> 
> I dont want to be banned:sad::sad:


I'm NOT scared to post here........being natty isn't a bannable offence....yet :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Beklet said:


> I'm NOT scared to post here........being natty isn't a bannable offence....yet :lol:


Good! I've have to sulk very seriously if I got banned for being natty.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i'm natural now.............do i wish i'd turned to the darkside years ago??????

caus i fcukin do!!!!!! :tongue:

:thumb:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've also heard that natty's tend to have a bit of Ginger about them! Don't know if this is true but it does seem likely


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Check out the pythons on this NATTY
> 
> (photo courtesy of BNBF:thumbup1


LA muscle must really work.. i mean look how extremely NATTY it can make a MAN look. This particular NATTY has gone for the "Mum, can you open this jam jar for me, its really tight" - 'Look'


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

bigbob33 said:


> I've also heard that natty's tend to have a bit of Ginger about them! Don't know if this is true but it does seem likely


I do, but the ginger bit is most definitely NOT natty :lol: (damn bleach)



phenom82 said:


> LA muscle must really work.. i mean look how extremely NATTY it can make a MAN look. This particular NATTY has gone for the "Mum, can you open this jam jar for me, its really tight" - 'Look'


PMSL!!! :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

bigbob33 said:


> I've also heard that natty's tend to have a bit of Ginger about them! Don't know if this is true but it does seem likely


Thats jst the ones that haven't dicovered melanotan yet


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

i am natty , have been for ...................umm 2 days pmsl:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

martinmcg said:


> i am natty , have been for ...................umm 2 days pmsl:lol:


Sort it out man ffs..........  :lol:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

What with all the hate between naturals and you guys who juice? It just a life choice. Some people drink and some choose not to again a life choice


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> What with all the hate between naturals and you guys who juice? It just a life choice. Some people drink and some choose not to again a life choice


i dont hate anyone dude , was just a bit tongue in cheek., your body your choice is what i think, agree with you totally


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

you lot are just a bunch of W**KERS!

MAYBE BECUASE ALL YOU ROID HEADS JUST CANT PUT ANY SIZE ON AND CAN NEVER GET PROPER RIPPED YOU LOSERS! :tongue: :tongue:

Just worry about yourselfs and stop looking for excuses to why you have failed in looking like bodybuilders instead most of you either look like pie eating world champs or swimmers! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Fivos


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Fivos said:


> you lot are just a bunch of W**KERS!
> 
> MAYBE BECUASE ALL YOU ROID HEADS JUST CANT PUT ANY SIZE ON AND CAN NEVER GET PROPER RIPPED YOU LOSERS! :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> ...


MMMMMM PIE

ps

I totally concur with the [email protected] bit...

Part and parcel of waaay to much exogenous test









Its boring, but its my life:lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Fivos said:


> you lot are just a bunch of W**KERS!
> 
> MAYBE BECUASE ALL YOU ROID HEADS JUST CANT PUT ANY SIZE ON AND CAN NEVER GET PROPER RIPPED YOU LOSERS! :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> ...


Do you need a hand to pick the toys you just threw out of your pram back up?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> What with all the hate between naturals and you guys who juice? It just a life choice. Some people drink and some choose not to again a life choice


Interesting point mate:thumbup1:

Got me thinking about another thread........

TEETOTALERS are they getting above their station????? :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

bigbob33 said:


> Do you need a hand to pick the toys you just threw out of your pram back up?


Mate the only things ill throw out my pram are the the trophies ive won beating roiders LOL! :laugh: :lol:

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

jw007 said:


> MMMMMM PIE
> 
> ps
> 
> ...


 :beer: :beer:

Fivos


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Mate the only things ill throw out my pram are the the trophies ive won beating roiders LOL! :laugh: :lol:
> 
> Fivos


Pmsl :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

bigbob33 said:


> Pmsl :lol: :thumb:


Joking aside...  i actually agree with some of the comments re naturals, there are alot of wholey than though natural attitudes against non nanturals which to be honest pi#sses my write off..

Fivos


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Interesting point mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Got me thinking about another thread........
> 
> TEETOTALERS are they getting above their station????? :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


Not really, I had to stop beerage in order to prevent aformentioned errors in man bum love judgment :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Joking aside...  i actually agree with some of the comments re naturals, there are alot of wholey than though natural attitudes against non nanturals which to be honest pi#sses my write off..
> 
> Fivos


Good man

So we can assume your not part of the "nut squeezer" brigade:lol: :lol:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

jw007 said:


> Good man
> 
> So we can assume your not part of the "nut squeezer" brigade:lol: :lol:


Not me mate...im just a simple bodybuilder who likes lifting the weights! :cool2:

Fivos


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Not really, I had to stop beerage in order to prevent aformentioned errors in man bum love judgment :whistling:


Are they really ERRORS tho mate:confused1:

Or are you just OUT OF THE BOAT??????

and IN-DE-NILE (he works on a ship in the NILE as in, in denial get it, do you yes)


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Joking aside...  i actually agree with some of the comments re naturals, there are alot of wholey than though natural attitudes against non nanturals which to be honest pi#sses my write off..
> 
> Fivos


I totally agree mate, each to their own no need to be holier than thou about it!


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

What a bollox thread 

i've nothing against people who use gear, the only thing that makes me laugh is that 75% of the members on here still look like sh*t. Too many people put too much reliance on the drugs and don't even get the basics right.

I find people like James L and Shaun inspiring, but most the people on here paint a bad picture of AAS. Most users I know in my gym wouldn't even dare train legs with me either, says alot really.


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

to me it doesnt really matter, were all here for the same reason,

we all like to train, love to lift weights to better our physiques, become stronger and most of all, bigger! who cares if some of us are juicing it, we all train just as hard, diet the same and work as hard for it. Fivos, you look ace for a natty mate, all credit to you

D


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

this again JW? 

reason i stay natural is for health reasons only tbh. also i dont want to have to rely on gear to maintain what i have, what you gain natural you keep natural 

also reg park is the best


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Gumball said:


> What a bollox thread
> 
> i've nothing against people who use gear, the only thing that makes me laugh is that 75% of the members on here still look like sh*t. Too many people put too much reliance on the drugs and don't even get the basics right.
> 
> I find people like James L and Shaun inspiring, but most the people on here paint a bad picture of AAS. Most users I know in my gym wouldn't even dare train legs with me either, says alot really.


How did you photoshop the ginger out in your pic?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> *this again JW?*
> 
> reason i stay natural is for health reasons only tbh. also i dont want to have to rely on gear to maintain what i have, what you gain natural you keep natural
> 
> also reg park is the best


Need to give you guys something to moan about mate

Plus need some controversy on board right now:thumbup1:


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

bigbob33 said:


> How did you photoshop the ginger out in your pic?


i was gonna ask you the same :thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Gumball said:


> What a bollox thread
> 
> i've nothing against people who use gear, the only thing that makes me *laugh is that 75% of the members on here still look like sh*t.* Too many people put too much reliance on the drugs and don't even get the basics right.
> 
> I find people like James L and Shaun inspiring, but most the people on here paint a bad picture of AAS. Most users I know in my gym wouldn't even dare train legs with me either, says alot really.


Name and shame mate

Giving REAL roiders a bad name:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

haha JW just tryin to cause conflict to make the day go quicker!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

bigbob33 said:


> How did you photoshop the ginger out in your pic?


PMSL


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I didn't bother I shaved it off instead!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

DaveI said:


> haha JW just tryin to cause conflict to make the day go quicker!


I TAKE OFFENCE

Are you a NATTY:cursing: :cursing:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

nattys have bigger dicks that roiders... discuss


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> nattys ARE bigger dicks that roiders... discuss


CONCUR 100% :thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

also.... lets not forget ronnie is natural. he says so on his dvd!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Gumball said:


> also.... lets not forget ronnie is natural. he says so on his dvd!


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

uh huh i would luv to juice but lack of work n all tht i need them dollaz also im 19 dunno if it would be wise


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I TAKE OFFENCE
> 
> Are you a NATTY:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nope not a natty.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I actually take offence to this thread being a Natty i simply rely on the the following suppliments 1750mg sus per week and 800mg Deca per week, i despise the use us steriods and think they should be banned from athletics


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

nothing against roiders, if you feel that you need to use aas to gain size then fair play to you, as a natty (well i am on The One, haha) i dont really give 2 ****s.

but its a 2 sided coin, if you need to be reminded that the only reason you have bigger guns than me is that you inject **** into you then so be it.

each to there own, aslong as each remember how they got there.


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


>


NATTY=PACKAGE OBSERVER:lol:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

why do some roiders feel the need to enter natural comps... fukin cheats!!! :tongue:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

shorty said:


> why do some roiders feel the need to enter natural comps... fukin cheats!!! :tongue:


Why do some natties feel the need to enter Roider comps?

Who the fcuk do they think they are.

Get out of our juice fest you fcuking gert natural.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

On the small dick thing.

I dont care if its 1 inch because 1 inch multiplied by 15 stone of roid rage smashing pasty power is much more than 7 inch of 9 stone weakling natty gayness.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> Why do some natties feel the need to enter Roider comps?
> 
> Who the fcuk do they think they are.
> 
> Get out of our juice fest you fcuking gert natural.


 :lol: :lol::laugh::laugh: :thumb: 

Fivos


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

shorty said:


> why do some roiders feel the need to enter natural comps... fukin cheats!!! :tongue:


Yes but at the end of the day, they are really only cheating themselves...

So be happy with your 2nd or 3rd place trophy, safe in the knowledge that you were 100% true to yourself and your natty brothers...

While the 1st placed ROIDER CHEAT:cursing: :cursing: receiving all the prize money and adulation and getting all the girls is really not happy inside as he would have Cheated









Which brings me to my next point re BIGDOM86

The fact the Roiders do indeed have smaller testicles and penis's than their NATTY counterparts, Surely it would be easy to pick up a cheat in a NATTY comp by merely a visual inspection of crotchal region?????

Is that where your role as "scientist" comes in Dom????


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

JW - maybe a suck test to see if it tastes natural?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

we are all travelling on the same road but some of us are in faster cars than others...... and im still on a fooking skateboard lol


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Yes but at the end of the day, they are really only cheating themselves...
> 
> So be happy with your 2nd or 3rd place trophy, safe in the knowledge that you were 100% true to yourself and your natty brothers...
> 
> While the 1st placed ROIDER CHEAT:cursing: :cursing: receiving all the prize money and adulation and getting all the girls is really not happy inside as he would have Cheated


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> JW - maybe a suck test to see if it tastes natural?


Now this would be highly beneficial to keeping the sport clean and ejecting out all the....... cheaters!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> JW - maybe a suck test to see if it tastes natural?


Good call, You can always def tell a tren user by taste alone IMO:whistling:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> On the small dick thing.
> 
> I dont care if its 1 inch because 1 inch multiplied by 15 stone of roid rage smashing pasty power is much more than 7 inch of 9 stone weakling natty gayness.


PMSL!!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Good call, You can always def tell a tren user by taste alone IMO:whistling:


So it's settled JW will be the nominated tester/taster at all Natty competitions due to his vast experience in tasting the goods!! :confused1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> So it's settled JW will be the nominated tester/taster at all Natty competitions due to his vast experience in tasting the goods!! :confused1:


It would be my pleasure

However Im only into heavily "muscled" men.......

And those are extremly few and far between at NATTY comps, so really i prob wont be muc use.....Sorry


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Joe .. just test the winner at that show... im sure he'll fail the test lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

shorty said:


> Joe .. just test the winner at that show... im sure he'll fail the test lol


Have you seen some of the winners:confused1:

Ok compromise, I wil only test those Nattys that i consider "look" big enough to have juiced....

Dont want to be sucking no 9st 1st timers off:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

How about 17 stone non-entrants??

I'll let you cup my massive NATTY balls as I know you will have been missing yours


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> How about 17 stone non-entrants??
> 
> I'll let you cup my massive NATTY balls as I know you will have been missing yours


will give it some thought

However not sure you reach the "heavily muscled" criteria:lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Maybe just not the bits you've seen princess xxx


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Maybe just not the bits you've seen princess xxx


 I repeat my 1st answer


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

jw007 said:


> will give it some thought
> 
> However not sure you reach the "heavily muscled" criteria:lol: :lol:


I thouth only "Nice Girls" loved a sailor?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't most natty's get upset because they simply don't look like they train?

99% look like occasional joggers


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I thouth only "Nice Girls" loved a sailor?


Case rested


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Don't most natty's get upset because they simply don't look like they train?
> 
> 99% look like occasional joggers


i agree with that, alot of lads i train with give up because their not 'getting bigger' even tho their attitudes sh!t when it comes to training/eating

took me 16 lonnnnnng years to get where i am, yes i wish i'd started on the juice 10 years ago, but i didn't. end of this year maybe?? :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Case rested


BTW Winsor, I ought to explain - "Having one in every port" doesn't mean men should fill all your available holes mate

Just a side note!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

This thread is funny as fcuk!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Uriel said:


> BTW Winsor, I ought to explain - "Having one in every port" doesn't mean men should fill all your available holes mate
> 
> Just a side note!


Any port in a storm Uriel mate!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Any port in a storm Uriel mate!!!!! :tongue:


Yeah, the lads I know who were RN (that Real Navy btw:lol tell me when they left, they had to turn straight again and start banging women, excuses dried up


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Real Navy my NATTY hoop!!

Yeah, we lose a lot of good guys that way....it's a shame, especially when you have to break it to the family 

Excuses aint the only thing that dries up on land :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Real Navy my NATTY hoop!!
> 
> Yeah, we lose a lot of good guys that way....it's a shame, especially when you have to break it to the family
> 
> Excuses aint the only thing that dries up on land :whistling:


I thought you were a waiter??????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Only because you said I was to NATTY to be the construction worker :cursing:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

am i heavily muscled enough for a checking?>


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> am i heavily muscled enough for a checking?>


Yip you are mate. DMCC will be checking you on the day and he doesnt go down in his knees, but you might have to bend over. :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> am i heavily muscled enough for a checking?>


no comment

all i will say is you dont need checking


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> no comment
> 
> all i will say is you dont need checking


 :cursing: :cool2:


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

maybe you could snowball it back to the non natty :laugh:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hamster said:


> Is a natty still classed as natty if the natty has ingested a shed load of non natty's sperm?!?!?


NO your geared up to eyeballs:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Is a natty still classed as natty if the natty has ingested a shed load of non natty's sperm?!?!?


No, even my "catching rag" has put 2 pounds of lean muscle on in the past 6 months:laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Hamster said:


> Great...now im guaranteed to win all my natty shows :thumb:


Beware, though - it's like spot injections - only works on contact.

my last bird has 3 huge toes and a pot stomache thanks to my hair trigger:lol:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Is natty peanut butter gayer than peanut butter "enhanced" with sugar?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Probably


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Is natty peanut butter gayer than peanut butter "enhanced" with sugar?


LMAO

Is natty peanut butter made from bigger nuts than 'enhanced' peanut butter :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

RS2007 said:


> Nattys are gay.
> 
> Ok, that last one was just my wee joke
> 
> But are they gay tho? :confused1:


This gay isn't natty. I've not considered myself natty since the first time I got a PM from JW... :thumb:



windsor81 said:


> I can't comment for all NATTY'S but I am categorically almost definately not gay.


*cough* Yes, dear *cough*



Heinkeken said:


> Although we may look it with our Topman vests and skinny arms, we are not all gay.


Men who wear Topman vests aren't gay, sweetcheeks. We have better taste. :laugh:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

Most people are above their station, human nature.

I thought JW007 was natty?


----------



## AdamL (Oct 17, 2007)

Is this like the new smoking?

We all must take steroids to be in the "cool" pack

Personally i dont give a toss who takes roids or who doesnt..as long as people stay out of my buiness.. they can do what the f*ck they like..


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I think people are starting to forget who posted this.

JW is a big cheeky monkey who is constantly on a wynd up.

It is not a klist of peoples opinions folk. Its banter


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> am i heavily muscled enough for a checking?>


 Nope.

Why even train more than twice or at most three times per week if your natural its only a waste of time.

Its all about what your into, if your happy to have 1 in 10 people realise that you work out then stay natural. If you want every one to realise what a beast you are its time to get drugs into you:thumb:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Maybe it might occur to you that some of us like to train without AAS just because we want to test ourselves and how much we can achieve without assistance?

I find it pretty irritating that there seems to be this pervading attitude on here lately that natural trainers are somehow a lower class of human beign than those who choose to juice.

I don't give a f**k if you do, it's your business, but get the silly chip off your shoulder. Using AAS doesn't make you a terrible person, but it doesn't make you a better person than someone who doesn't.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Maybe it might occur to you that some of us like to train without AAS just because we want to test ourselves and how much we can achieve without assistance?
> 
> I find it pretty irritating that there seems to be this pervading attitude on here lately that natural trainers are somehow a lower class of human beign than those who choose to juice.
> 
> I don't give a f**k if you do, it's your business, but get the silly chip off your shoulder. Using AAS doesn't make you a terrible person, but it doesn't make you a better person than someone who doesn't.


What sanctamoneous drivel


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Inggasson said:


> Maybe it might occur to you that some of us like to train without AAS just because we want to test ourselves and how much we can achieve without assistance?
> 
> I find it pretty irritating that there seems to be this pervading attitude on here lately that natural trainers are somehow a lower class of human beign than those who choose to juice.
> 
> I don't give a f**k if you do, it's your business, but get the silly chip off your shoulder. Using AAS doesn't make you a terrible person, but it doesn't make you a better person than someone who doesn't.


 Thor uses 1 gram of test every single day thats all i need to say.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

bigbob33 said:


> I've also heard that natty's tend to have a bit of *Ginger about them!* Don't know if this is true but it does seem likely


Whys that mate?


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

SOUTHMAN said:


> Most people are above their station, human nature.
> 
> *I thought JW007 was natty*?


Serious mate? thats him in his avatar innit? have u heard of paul booth mate?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

JW is NATTY,

naturally Homohulktastic.

If it is spot injections could that possibly explain why some have bigger ****s then others Uriel?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Inggasson said:


> Maybe it might occur to you that some of us like to train without AAS just because we want to test ourselves and how much we can achieve without assistance?
> 
> I find it pretty irritating that there seems to be this pervading attitude on here lately that natural trainers are somehow a lower class of human beign than those who choose to juice.
> 
> I don't give a f**k if you do, it's your business, but get the silly chip off your shoulder. Using AAS doesn't make you a terrible person, but it doesn't make you a better person than someone who doesn't.


oh dear.

really you have not grasped the thread very well mate.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Con said:


> Nope.
> 
> Why even train more than twice or at most three times per week if your natural its only a waste of time.
> 
> Its all about what your into, if your happy to have 1 in 10 people realise that you work out then stay natural. If you want every one to realise what a beast you are its time to get drugs into you:thumb:


done!!! you've persuaded me, darkside it is definately..............cheers con:thumb:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why not train more than this? over the last 4 months ive trained 6 days a week hitting everything twice. chest has gone from 46" to 48" arms 17.5-18.5" and i got someone at gym to do calipers on me, bf went from approx. 16% to just under 12% now. i must be doing something wrong?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Con said:


> Thor uses 1 gram of test every single day thats all i need to say.


Thor IS testosterone. He doesn't need to supplement it.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I love this forum!


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

Tall said:


> Perhaps I can direct your attention to the stockings and suspenders thread where I would positively encourage you to express your creative freedom (in mouth open surprised to be having sex poses) :thumbup1:


ill second that,its a superb idea!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> nattys have bigger dicks that roiders... discuss


Not according to the programme on channel 4 on tues night.... apparently size is determined by 2 things....

1. Genetics

2. Testosterone levels..... :whistling:



vlb said:


> nothing against roiders, if you feel that you need to use aas to gain size then fair play to you, as a natty (well i am on The One, haha) i dont really give 2 ****s.
> 
> but its a 2 sided coin, if you need to be reminded that the only reason you have bigger guns than me is that you inject **** into you then so be it.
> 
> each to there own, aslong as each remember how they got there.


Who cares how he got there. Looks good 

Have to make a semi-serious point here though...... always annoys the sh1t outta me when nattys say "the only reason you have are bigger than me is that you take gear" and similar comments.... How many times have you heard some 7 stone weakling b1tching in the gym "oh.... I could be that size too if I took steriods...." Aye right. Bit more too it than that pmsl. 



jw007 said:


> Good call, You can always def tell a tren user by taste alone IMO:whistling:


Eating pineapple fixes that..... apparently.... :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aye right. Bit more too it than that pmsl.


Yeah, you gotta get your creatine as well


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Yeah, you gotta get your creatine as well


pmsl..... easy mate.... drugs are one thing... you always gotta take it too far eh?  :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It all started with just a couple of Omega 3's, then next thing I know it had spiralled out of all control, I was on Creatine, 10g a day I tell you, next came the Hydroxycut, I couldn't stop...........before I knew it I was jacking up on 10g of Glutamine.......A DAY!!!!

I don't know what to do anymore or who to turn to, I'm afraid I will sink deeper and deeper.......I keep having urges for *gulp* BCAA's :crying:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Not according to the programme on channel 4 on tues night.... apparently size is determined by 2 things....
> 
> 1. Genetics
> 
> 2. Testosterone levels..... :whistling:


Must be the reason why mine is 8 inches


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> ...I keep having urges for *gulp* *BCAA*'s :crying:


Yeah those *B*ig *C*opious *A*mounts of *A*nal, get all you natty's fired up


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Big Cocks Abandon Anabolics *


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Beta Cvnts Avoid Anabolism!


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

sorry to say im a natty but not by choice. i so want to go to the dark side

or and by the way this threead is mint keep it going guys:thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

*B*ollocks *C*ease *Assissting* *Anabolics*


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Betas Can't Afford Anabolics


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Not according to the programme on channel 4 on tues night.... apparently size is determined by 2 things....
> 
> 1. Genetics
> 
> ...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Your penis will presumably have stopped growing by the time you start injecting AAS... :confused1:


No, starts growing again mate, my beast is nudging my knees now, was only 7 inches natty


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

That'll get my source some new custom!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol:

Gear must be bunk then :lol:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I personally feel that doing gear in quantity shortens your life span. I know I have had this debate many times on here and smart guys like PScarb always say there is no medical proof or studies to back this up. I still think it's true though - all these wrestlers popping off in their 50s, 40s, 30s from heart problems.

Saying that I have done steroids, sparingly - if kept moderate I doubt there is any more health risks than a couple of beers but it's like anything, overdo it and you will get consequences.

Some of the gear use I see mentioned on this board and others make me worried for the guys doing it. For me i'd rather look more average and live longer.


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

how big can a natty get then?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

higgz123 said:


> how big can a natty get then?


Fat???? as big as he wants

Ripped up prob 12st tops at around 5'10"


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Fat???? as big as he wants
> 
> Ripped up prob 12st tops at around 5'10"


Lol to be fair I weighed 15 stone natty fairly lean at 5'10"


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol to be fair I weighed 15 stone natty fairly lean at 5'10"


I got up to 17 st 4 natty.....oh wait that was a distant sust cycle:lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol to be fair I weighed 15 stone natty fairly lean at 5'10"


lean and ripped are like chalk and cheese young man..

Do a comp, find out yourself


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes but you have freaky genetics.


----------



## Alwaysinthegym (Nov 10, 2008)

lol


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

megatron said:


> I personally feel that doing gear in *quantity *shortens your life span. I know I have had this debate many times on here and smart guys like PScarb always say there is no medical proof or studies to back this up. I still think it's true though - *all these wrestlers popping off in their 50s, 40s, 30s from heart problems. *
> 
> Saying that I have done steroids, sparingly - if kept moderate I doubt there is any more health risks than a couple of beers but it's like anything, overdo it and you will get consequences.
> 
> Some of the gear use I see mentioned on this board and others make me worried for the guys doing it. For me i'd rather look more average and live longer.


Higher quantities possibly but you have to remember Mega that the majority of wrestlers might not just be taking steds, they could be taking other things in high doses that would contribute too, like pain killers, rec. drugs and drinking excessively

I would definately agree that moderation is the best course of action, as with most things.

oh and just to add it im obviously natty


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

@Jw007

Using anything NATTY would not be considered ALPHA at all !!!!! would it.

I have seen many many times your reccomend NATTY peanut butter for diets ????

NATTY !!!!! how can such a swole Apha king such as yourslelf use anything NATTY !!!!!

at all. Real ALPHA MALES would never use anything NATTY

NO ORGANIC VEGGIES !!! you must have genetically modified !!!!

NO NATTY CLOTHING MATERIALS !!!! , "F*ck off with the natural cotton stuff i am ALPHA, i will have those crimpolene trousers please"

You should not touch anything NATTY AT ALL EVER !!!!! it could rub off some of the Alphaness !!!!!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> @Jw007
> 
> Using anything NATTY would not be considered ALPHA at all !!!!! would it.
> 
> ...


Not me mate, I dont use the stuff:lol: :lol: :lol:

Plus i dont comment on peoples diet as i dont feel qualified..

However all my food comes from battery farms, genetically modified or basically any enhanced product I can lay my hands on:thumbup1:


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

lmao at this thread


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Worst thing about being a natty is when you get the dreaded 'Are you still working out' question, or whether you play rugby. Sooo hard to resist smashing their faces in with a protein bar, I tell you!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Worst thing about being a Natty is that I will have to outlift both JW AND Uriel to get any peace around here!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That'll never happen.

I'm going to open a book: Odds that Chris turns to the true path within a year, 3-2.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

^^^ Gear or bummage??


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Both. You're closer to one than t'other.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Worst thing about being a Natty is that I will have to outlift both JW AND Uriel to get any peace around here!!!


Well,you already out shirt lift us


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Well,you already out shirt lift us


Not what you were telling me last night when you were lubing up for the 3rd time. :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I find that very hard to believe in JW's case!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I dunno, he spooned me on squats, I felt something hard, he claimed it was his belt...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Probably was all things considered!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll make the same claim when we do squats


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Not what you were telling me last night when you were lubing up for the 3rd time. :whistling:


 :cursing:

You said that would stop me chapping my starfish on the latest exercise JWtaught you for Glutes (dumbell ring piece buttock squeeze sets).... I knew that was too hot to be the the end of an Olympic rod


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

:innocent:

I'm a Natty....that wears a Nappy to prevent ball sores.....Mink gloves for gentle cupping.....a hand towel on my shoulder for Penile resting.

ps...has anyone seen my GNC Discount card?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Pelayo said:


> GNC Discount card?


The mother of contradiction! :laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

"This card brings our prices down to the manufacturer's recommended retail price!"


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

> However all my food comes from battery farms, genetically modified or basically any enhanced product I can lay my hands on


and crimpolene trousers??


----------

